
Analytics for Competitive Gamers - BogdanSu
Hey guys,<p>For the last couple of months, my friends and I were working on a personal performance analytics for competitive gamers. A tool that would help League of Legend players analyze their performance, define their strengths and weaknesses and provide them with a personalized advice on how to improve.<p>This month we&#x27;re launching our alpha and before the launch, I&#x27;d greatly appreciate your feedback on our landing page and product idea in general.<p>Also, It would be great to know how many Hacker News readers love LoL=)<p>However, thank you for your time and the feedback!<p>Sincerely,
Bogdan
======
redstripe
What kind of monetization plans do you have?

I've considered doing the same for EQ, but it looks to me like the
subscription based WoW sites that provide game analytics aren't very actively
developed. And WoW would probably be the biggest market and health indicator
for this type of service.

e.g.

[https://www.warcraftlogs.com/](https://www.warcraftlogs.com/)
[http://www.worldoflogs.com/](http://www.worldoflogs.com/)
[http://www.askmrrobot.com/](http://www.askmrrobot.com/)

------
BogdanSu
Our landing page: [http://mobalyticshq.com](http://mobalyticshq.com)

